# Which web hosting service to use ?



## Adam Lee (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi guyz,

I need your help once again.

I am looking for web-hosting services.

I googled only to get innumerable companies with innumerable offers.

I would like to know any Mumbai based company(whose office I can visit personally) which offers good service.I don't want to be carried away by the claims of companies such as 100% uptime guaranteed,free domain,GBs of disk space,excellent anti-virus/spam guard,etc.

*A word-of-mouth from a person who has personal experiences with any company would be most useful.*

(web hosting companies/agents plz excuse)

Thank you all for bothering to read this post.
Bye,take care!


----------



## arnab2kool (Jul 10, 2007)

Adam Lee said:
			
		

> Hi guyz,
> 
> I need your help once again.
> 
> ...



REDIFF. check that.

Thank you.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 10, 2007)

You don't need to see anyone personally. What are your needs for web hosting? Just specify your requirements with respect to storage space, bandwidth consumption, dedicated/shared hosting and your approx. budget.

It doesn't matter where the server is located or who gives you assurance in-person. I agree there are many dubious plans from many webhosts, but there are equally good number of genuine ones too.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 10, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> You don't need to see anyone personally. What are your needs for web hosting? Just specify your requirements with respect to storage space, bandwidth consumption, dedicated/shared hosting and your approx. budget.
> 
> It doesn't matter where the server is located or who gives you assurance in-person. I agree there are many dubious plans from many webhosts, but there are equally good number of genuine ones too.



Agree  Almost no webhosting companies in India have servers in India to be honest


----------



## Adam Lee (Jul 10, 2007)

@ Arnab,Saurabh & Sukdheep,Thank you all for the response.

My requirement is plain web-pages.
No java/database/asp/flash/other heavy animations!
Its basically for a small time coaching class.

The pages will just contain HTML pages with links and images.
Web space requirement would not exceed 50 MB at this stage!
Budget:upto 4000/year
Also plz tell me whether to go for Windows or linux based web hosting.I have never used Linux OS.

The only reason I wanted to meet somebody in person because I am worried about paying by credit cards.

Thank you!


----------



## satyamy (Jul 10, 2007)

Adam Lee said:
			
		

> @ Arnab,Saurabh & Sukdheep,Thank you all for the response.
> 
> My requirement is plain web-pages.
> No java/database/asp/flash/other heavy animations!
> ...


 
Definately you can get a good hosting at this budget
& You dont need to have knowledge of windows / linux for its hosting 
you will just get a (FTP) Cpanel / Direct Admin Access
& you can use it from any machine & OS you want

The Windows or Linux hosting means the hosting server will be using Windows or Linux as their OS

I think using Paypal is a Secure Transaction

Their are some good members in this forum who can provide you a very good hosting


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 10, 2007)

> I have never used Linux OS.



U dont have to...  as with Hosting you wont use the OS rather u would use the control panel, and world best and easiest control panels are available on Linux Platforum...

I would suggest Linux hosting as it will come with CPanel, one of the best and easiest and one of the most power full web control panel... !!!

Anyway personally i have used few hosting provider, and only one so far gave practicallly 100% up time in 9 months... thats mailnspace.com...

now few member here at Digit forum too runs hosting service, they too dont provide bad service !!! you can think of them too... !!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2007)

Try Dreamhost or Hostgator...
Closer to home u can try to contact Sukhdeep or tuxfan or ahref...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 10, 2007)

Adam Lee said:
			
		

> @ Arnab,Saurabh & Sukdheep,Thank you all for the response.
> Also plz tell me whether to go for Windows or linux based web hosting.I have never used Linux OS.
> 
> The only reason I wanted to meet somebody in person because I am worried about paying by credit cards.
> ...



1. You dont need to know Linux. Most of the servers on the planet run on linux because Linux servers are stable and most Web Hosting Control Panels like cPanel, DirectAdmin, Plesk etc are available for Linux. Windows servers are usually used when people want ASP

To have a look how you can manage your site, Check out the Control Panel Demo at our website - www.host4cheap.org. You can also have a look of few tutorials at www.host4cheap.org/tutorials.php

2. You dont need to worry about Credit Cards. Most Webhosts will accept Paypal. Paypal is basically an Online Bank. You give your details to Paypal, Paypal will receive money from you and forward the money to seller without you ever giving your details to Seller.

More on Paypal : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PayPal


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 10, 2007)

You may also have a look here .


----------



## Adam Lee (Jul 10, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> Definately you can get a good hosting at this budget
> & You dont need to have knowledge of windows / linux for its hosting
> you will just get a (FTP) Cpanel / Direct Admin Access
> & you can use it from any machine & OS you want
> ...



Thank you for the tips.I am feeling more confortable now after the Linux and payment problems!



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> U dont have to...  as with Hosting you wont use the OS rather u would use the control panel, and world best and easiest control panels are available on Linux Platforum...
> 
> I would suggest Linux hosting as it will come with CPanel, one of the best and easiest and one of the most power full web control panel... !!!
> 
> ...



Thank you for the referral.I will surely consider using mailnspace.com




			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> Try Dreamhost or Hostgator...
> Closer to home u can try to contact Sukhdeep or tuxfan or ahref...



Thats nice info! Known n trusted people 



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> 1. You dont need to know Linux. Most of the servers on the planet run on linux because Linux servers are stable and most Web Hosting Control Panels like cPanel, DirectAdmin, Plesk etc are available for Linux. Windows servers are usually used when people want ASP
> 
> To have a look how you can manage your site, Check out the Control Panel Demo at our website - www.host4cheap.org. You can also have a look of few tutorials at www.host4cheap.org/tutorials.php
> 
> ...



Thank you!I was worried about the Linux/payment mode.Hearing good about from you has releived my tension.Thank you once again Sukhdeep!



			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> You may also have a look here .



Thank you for the new spot.Been there & thinkking abt it!


----------



## ahref (Jul 11, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Try Dreamhost or Hostgator...
> Closer to home u can try to contact Sukhdeep or tuxfan or ahref...



Thanks pathiks for refering.

I did not participated because OP wrote



> (web hosting companies/agents plz excuse)


----------



## anandk (Jul 11, 2007)

net4domain promises a lot, but asks u to pay if ur bandwidth usage increases.
what ever u do, get it in writing/email just my personal experience..


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 11, 2007)

Since ur site is going contain only HTML, it doesn't matter whether u use linux/windows hosting. Linux hosting will b good coz its cheap. Else you can go for many FreeHosts available on the net.  ahref, don't quote the Gurudwara joke again!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 11, 2007)

@anandk

Net4 domain is the biggest Cheater of them all... even i would say ManasHosting is better than them


----------



## ahref (Jul 12, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Since ur site is going contain only HTML, it doesn't matter whether u use linux/windows hosting. Linux hosting will b good coz its cheap. Else you can go for many FreeHosts available on the net.  ahref, don't quote the Gurudwara joke again!



You are the biggest advocate of free things. How the world will survive if everyone go for free things.


----------



## abhishek_del (Jul 12, 2007)

u can try Janhost.com...its quite relaible and good


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 12, 2007)

ahref said:
			
		

> You are the biggest advocate of free things. How the world will survive if everyone go for free things.


That is bcoz i am a student of Class 10.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 12, 2007)

Mailnspace rox...more so with their new budget plans...
tuxfan(ashish) will help you anytime if you have any problem..
I have used it personally myself and never experienced any problem whatsoever...


----------

